# How to cook a turkey



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This should do it


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Just don't say baste the beer in turkey prior to cooking. We all know that is such a rookie move and it should be poured over our own head prior to purchasing said turkey.
The best turkey meal I ever tasted was cooked by a friends sister in law that was completely ripped by the time we made it to her house for dinner. Stuffing was cooked inside the turkey with molasses, brown sugar, and pecans. Most mouth watering meal I've ever had the pleasure of eating. That was about 25yrs ago. If I would have married that one they'd need a crane to get me out of the house! It was just that good :yes:
Unfortunately her sister couldn't cook for shit and loved my meat. I mean loved meat but couldn't cook for shit. Heck I can't remember it's been so long.
Damn you beer :wallbash:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

My kind of cooking. 
Thanks for the holiday tip Kim


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds great! Except I'd substitute some delicious ice cold beer in place of that grape juice! Haha


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Here you go Halo


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I Cajun fried a 12 pound bird yesterday. Before thawing, I put in my cooker and pour water over it to determine the exact amount of peanut oil to use. Then I let it thaw slowly in the fridge. After it thaws, I trim off extra parts, rub down with Tony Cacheres or Zatarains dry rub and shoot up the breasts, legs, back and wings with a syringe and Lousiana Hot Sauce. I let it marinate in the fridge at least 24 hours.
I bring my peanut oil up to 375, carefully lower the bird in the oil and reduce temp to 350. I cook 3 minutes for each pound plus 5 minutes, e.g. 12# bird X 3 =36+5=41 minutes. I tent it with foil for about one hour then slice and eat. Our 22 kinfolks loved it, my Bro's smoked ham and a oven baked bird.
Yes, Sam Adams helped me cook it.


----------

